# Portmaster downgrades



## Erratus (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi,


```
===>>> The following actions were performed:
        Upgrade of libXt-1.1.1 to libXt-1.0.9,1
        Upgrade of libXaw-1.0.9,1 to libXaw-1.0.8,2
        Upgrade of libvorbis-1.3.2,3 to libvorbis-1.3.3,3
        Upgrade of xinit-1.3.2 to xinit-1.3.1,1
```

why portmaster downgrades 3 ports and upgrades 1? No joke!!


----------



## pkubaj (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=32729+0+current/cvs-all


----------



## phoenix (Feb 6, 2012)

The number after the comma is the EPOCH.  Higher numbers after the comma (higher EPOCHs) trump version numbers.

Thus "1.1.1" is less than "1.0.9*,1*".

And "1.0.9*,1*" is less than "1.0.8*,2*".

And "1.3.2" is less than "1.3.1*,1*".

IOW, portmaster worked correctly and upgraded the ports.

For all the gory details on EPOCH, see the Porter's Handbook.


----------

